
Jeff Bezos Statement to Congress Is a Master Class in Emotional Intelligence - Anon84
https://www.inc.com/justin-bariso/jeff-bezos-just-published-a-4000-word-statement-to-congress-its-a-master-class-in-emotional-intelligence.html
======
pixelbath
This article is written by an author who is pushing a book on emotional
intelligence, and has paid for numerous opinion pieces to Inc. This is one of
a series of articles to that end: [https://www.inc.com/author/justin-
bariso](https://www.inc.com/author/justin-bariso)

(The article, like his others, are marked "SPONSORED BUSINESS CONTENT")

------
mft_
Aside from the content for a moment, and assuming it was written by Bezos
himself (and I tend to believe it was, largely) I do enjoy reading his prose.
His shareholder letters, his “No thank you, Mr. Pecker”, and this - all very
pleasant to read.

